

Best choice for tipjar microtransations outside of the US? - eyeballtrees

I&#x27;m in Australia right now and while I&#x27;d love to use Gittip, they don&#x27;t really support non-US countries that well.<p>Is there a tipjar service like Gittip that I can use?
======
tshepang
If you have a PayPal account and are earning enough on Gittip, there is a
script that will transfer the cash weekly. 41 people were paid that way on the
latest run:
[https://github.com/gittip/www.gittip.com/issues/2340#issueco...](https://github.com/gittip/www.gittip.com/issues/2340#issuecomment-41944793).

